# Pierre the Pelican has Rhinoplasty



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://nba.si.com/2014/02/10/pierre-pelican-new-orleans-mascot-beak-surgery-new-look/



> *The New Orleans Pelicans announced Monday that the team’s mascot, Pierre, will undergo reconstructive surgery after “suffering a broken beak” by running into a basket stanchion while playing pick-up ball with a number of other mascots.*
> 
> “This will be a rather unconventional surgery for us,” Pelicans team physician Dr. Matthew McQueen said in a statement. “I am not sure we have something to compare this to. It will be quite complicated and will require the use of some unconventional tools and instruments to reconstruct his beak.”
> 
> ...













__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/433787179421028352


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That kid is frightened for sure.


----------

